# Your next big trip is....



## Saigon

...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?

I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01. 

Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.


----------



## editec

Have I mentioned how much I now hate you, Saigon?


Bon Voyage


----------



## Saigon

> Have I mentioned how much I now hate you, Saigon?



I always tell my wife that I need to have great summer trips, because the rest of the yeat I have to live in Finland!!


----------



## editec

Saigon said:


> Have I mentioned how much I now hate you, Saigon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my wife that I need to have great summer trips, because the rest of the yeat I have to live in Finland!!
Click to expand...


Plus you get socialized medicine,_ too?_

Okay, now I _really_ hate you and that reasonably sane government you rode in on.


----------



## Samson

Early June, Delilah and I will spend a week in Paris where I'm attending a conference, then I fly to Lisbon where I have a 6 hour layover before departing for Madrid to spend another week without Delilah because, "there are too many spaniards in Spain, and everyone speaks spanish."

Anyway, I need ideas: What to do in Lisbon for a couple of hours that will make going through customs (leaving the airport) worthwhile?


----------



## Samson

BTW: last week I was in Calgary with a horrendous bug attacking me....could not swallow, pink eye, spontaneously bleeding from the nose.....a real plague.

Anyway one morning I went into a Canadian Walk-In Clinic: $100 (CAN) and 1 hour later was taking a perscription that had me drinking Old Fashions at Earl's Restaurant well into the evening.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Heading to key west for relaxation and 2 job interviews.  If one of them looks good I may be on vacation for the rest of my life


----------



## Samson

TheOldSchool said:


> Heading to key west for relaxation and 2 job interviews.  If one of them looks good I may be on vacation for the rest of my life



Really?

Who are you interviewing with? What are their phone numbers?


----------



## Sunni Man

Saigon said:


> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.


Did you win the lottery or something??   ..


----------



## Saigon

Sunni Man said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you win the lottery or something??   ..
Click to expand...


Much of my journalism work is travel writing, so each summer I usually spend two months travelling and produce mabe six stories to sell. So the travel generally pays for itself.


----------



## Saigon

Samson said:


> Early June, Delilah and I will spend a week in Paris where I'm attending a conference, then I fly to Lisbon where I have a 6 hour layover before departing for Madrid to spend another week without Delilah because, "there are too many spaniards in Spain, and everyone speaks spanish."
> 
> Anyway, I need ideas: What to do in Lisbon for a couple of hours that will make going through customs (leaving the airport) worthwhile?



I haven't been to Lisbon for years, but I remember the central city as being charming and fascinating. Some lovely old areas with cobbled streets. But 6 hours is tight!

You probably know all the Paris sights, but I recommend the catacombs under the city. They contain literally millions of skeletons. It's dark, damp and a little spooky! The entrance is in the south of the city, around Montparnasse.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Samson said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to key west for relaxation and 2 job interviews.  If one of them looks good I may be on vacation for the rest of my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Who are you interviewing with? What are their phone numbers?
Click to expand...


Lol if I told you then people on this forum would be able to find me really easily.  And I've said some crazy things here so it could be used against me 

But I decided a long time ago that it's not fair that some people get to live in a tropical paradise and I don't.  So that's what I'm gonna do!


----------



## Saigon

TheOldSchool said:


> But I decided a long time ago that it's not fair that some people get to live in a tropical paradise and I don't.  So that's what I'm gonna do!



You mean you don't want to live in Finland?! I'm insulted!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Saigon said:


> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.



I've been to Dakar, Senegal before.  If I was going to give the world an enema, that's where I'd stick the tube.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Saigon said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I decided a long time ago that it's not fair that some people get to live in a tropical paradise and I don't.  So that's what I'm gonna do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you don't want to live in Finland?! I'm insulted!
Click to expand...


Lol sorry man.  But this is what I want from life:


----------



## TheOldSchool

Saigon said:


> Much of my journalism work is travel writing, so each summer I usually spend two months travelling and produce mabe six stories to sell. So the travel generally pays for itself.



Who do you write for?  If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Saigon

Big Black Dog said:


> I've been to Dakar, Senegal before.  If I was going to give the world an enema, that's where I'd stick the tube.



Really?

I'm surprised - so far I've only heard good things about it. Most African cities can be noisy, dirty and full of street kids, but there is also so much colour, life and music that I usually quite like them. On the other hand, some can just be ugly! 

What didn't you like about Dakar?


----------



## Gracie

Saigon said:


> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.




One request, since I am housebound.....

TAKE PICS AND SHARE THEM HERE!!

Please?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Saigon said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Dakar, Senegal before.  If I was going to give the world an enema, that's where I'd stick the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I'm surprised - so far I've only heard good things about it. Most African cities can be noisy, dirty and full of street kids, but there is also so much colour, life and music that I usually quite like them. On the other hand, some can just be ugly!
> 
> What didn't you like about Dakar?
Click to expand...


I pulled into Dakar while in the Navy stationed aboard a FF.  It was in the early 80's.  The streets were filthy, the people were filthy, there were armed soldiers carrying machine guns walking the streets, the beaches were so full of garbage laying in the sand that nobody in their right mind would spend much time there.  There was a very bad odor about the place.  We went into a couple of bars and never ordered a drink.  We turned around and walked right out.  Just a really bad scene.  Stuck our heads into a couple of small cafe type places.  Wouldn't order anything to eat because it was so bad.  The streets were full of beggers.  I don't know why but I've never seen so many amputees in one place in my life and I've traveled a good part of the world.  Came back to the ship and found out that none of the other sailors would even leave the ship.  After being there for a couple of days there was a cookout at the American Ambassador's house.  We all went over to his place and had some fun swimming in his pool and helping him drink his beer.  I bought only one thing while I was in Dakar and it was a hand carved elephant that I watched some guy sitting on the pier carve out of what I believe is ebony wood.  I still have it to this day.  I spent a grand total of maybe $6.00 in Dakar, Senegal.  Out of everywhere I have ever been to while in the Navy Dakar was the absolute worst.


----------



## Saigon

TheOldSchool said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of my journalism work is travel writing, so each summer I usually spend two months travelling and produce mabe six stories to sell. So the travel generally pays for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you write for?  If you don't mind me asking...
Click to expand...


I'm freelance, so I write for whoever has money!!

I have a half-dozen magazines I write for quite often, so I can usually sell stories somewhere or another.


----------



## Saigon

Big Black Dog said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Dakar, Senegal before.  If I was going to give the world an enema, that's where I'd stick the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I'm surprised - so far I've only heard good things about it. Most African cities can be noisy, dirty and full of street kids, but there is also so much colour, life and music that I usually quite like them. On the other hand, some can just be ugly!
> 
> What didn't you like about Dakar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pulled into Dakar while in the Navy stationed aboard a FF.  It was in the early 80's.  The streets were filthy, the people were filthy, there were armed soldiers carrying machine guns walking the streets, the beaches were so full of garbage laying in the sand that nobody in their right mind would spend much time there.  There was a very bad odor about the place.  We went into a couple of bars and never ordered a drink.  We turned around and walked right out.  Just a really bad scene.  Stuck our heads into a couple of small cafe type places.  Wouldn't order anything to eat because it was so bad.  The streets were full of beggers.  I don't know why but I've never seen so many amputees in one place in my life and I've traveled a good part of the world.  Came back to the ship and found out that none of the other sailors would even leave the ship.  After being there for a couple of days there was a cookout at the American Ambassador's house.  We all went over to his place and had some fun swimming in his pool and helping him drink his beer.  I bought only one thing while I was in Dakar and it was a hand carved elephant that I watched some guy sitting on the pier carve out of what I believe is ebony wood.  I still have it to this day.  I spent a grand total of maybe $6.00 in Dakar, Senegal.  Out of everywhere I have ever been to while in the Navy Dakar was the absolute worst.
Click to expand...


Interesting...I'll be happy to report back in a couple of months!!

I suspect it has changed a lot - from what I understand these days Senegal is doing very well. It is supposed to be safe, stable and democratic, and quite a role model for Islamic states. Certainly it is having a real tourism boom. 

But you never know until you arrive, and it may well be that it is somewhere I'll spend 2 nights and then head out of town. People had raved about Addis Ababa, and I just hated that for many of the reasons you hated Dakar!

But - positive thinking - I'm expecting it to be much like Ghana, which I absolutely loved.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> Have I mentioned how much I now hate you, Saigon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell my wife that I need to have great summer trips, because the rest of the yeat [sic] I have to live in Finland!!
Click to expand...



You don't care for your homeland?


----------



## cereal_killer

Bora Bora August 17!! Can't wait


----------



## Sunshine

Saigon said:


> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.



My daughter is planning a big trip to Disney in Orlando.  She is putting in the man hours, arranging rooms, meals, parks, and a spa day for me.  She is getting me a scooter cuz there's no way I can do all that walking.  

I have enough hotel points for 10 nights in Hawaii.  And if I don't get it together and use them I will expire before they do, which is never.  I'm thinking of just going to Hawaii for 5 of those nights, then going back and splitting the nights up to take a cruise which leaves Honolulu and goes to all the Hawaiian islands and to French Polynesia and back.  There is a more expensive one that includes Australia, but 30 days on a ship sure sounds like a log time.  I really hope I don't die at Disney.  Can think of far worse ones to die than Hawaii and French Polynesia.


----------



## Sunshine

cereal_killer said:


> Bora Bora August 17!! Can't wait



I am SO going to French Polynesia.


----------



## Unkotare

Sunshine said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is planning a big trip to Disney in Orlando.  She is putting in the man hours, arranging rooms, meals, parks, and a spa day for me.  She is getting me a scooter cuz there's no way I can do all that walking.
> 
> I have enough hotel points for 10 nights in Hawaii.  And if I don't get it together and use them I will expire before they do, which is never.  I'm thinking of just going to Hawaii for 5 of those nights, then going back and splitting the nights up to take a cruise which leaves Honolulu and goes to all the Hawaiian islands and to French Polynesia and back.  There is a more expensive one that includes Australia, but 30 days on a ship sure sounds like a log time.  I really hope I don't die at Disney.  Can think of far worse ones to die than Hawaii and French Polynesia.
Click to expand...



I don't know why anyone would go on a cruise anymore. How many times do we have to hear horror stories about illness, sinking, stranding, and feces-wading before the industry just dries up entirely (so to speak!).


----------



## Sunshine

Unkotare said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...hopefully coming up this summer. Where are you headed to?
> 
> I'm going to the Chernobyl nuclear plant in the Ukraine in June, then Croatia for the party when Croatia joins the EU on July 01.
> 
> Then it's off to Africa, this year to Senegal, The Gambia and Guinea Bissau. I'm doing a bird-watching trip up the Gambia River, but don't have specific plans for Senegal yet - but hopefully enjoy some great music, food and beach life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is planning a big trip to Disney in Orlando.  She is putting in the man hours, arranging rooms, meals, parks, and a spa day for me.  She is getting me a scooter cuz there's no way I can do all that walking.
> 
> I have enough hotel points for 10 nights in Hawaii.  And if I don't get it together and use them I will expire before they do, which is never.  I'm thinking of just going to Hawaii for 5 of those nights, then going back and splitting the nights up to take a cruise which leaves Honolulu and goes to all the Hawaiian islands and to French Polynesia and back.  There is a more expensive one that includes Australia, but 30 days on a ship sure sounds like a log time.  I really hope I don't die at Disney.  Can think of far worse ones to die than Hawaii and French Polynesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why anyone would go on a cruise anymore. How many times do we have to hear horror stories about illness, sinking, stranding, and feces-wading before the industry just dries up entirely (so to speak!).
Click to expand...


I thought the same thing recently.  How quickly we forget.  We always think it won't happen to us, though.  The thing I would worry most about on a cruise would be legionnaire's disease.  But then I work in a clinic where we have not just psych, but also primary care,  and am exposed to everythng.  Have only had 2 respiratory infections since 2002.  And I don't really believe God protects nurses.


----------



## Saigon

Sunshine said:


> My daughter is planning a big trip to Disney in Orlando.  She is putting in the man hours, arranging rooms, meals, parks, and a spa day for me.  She is getting me a scooter cuz there's no way I can do all that walking.
> 
> I have enough hotel points for 10 nights in Hawaii.  And if I don't get it together and use them I will expire before they do, which is never.  I'm thinking of just going to Hawaii for 5 of those nights, then going back and splitting the nights up to take a cruise which leaves Honolulu and goes to all the Hawaiian islands and to French Polynesia and back.  There is a more expensive one that includes Australia, but 30 days on a ship sure sounds like a log time.  I really hope I don't die at Disney.  Can think of far worse ones to die than Hawaii and French Polynesia.



That sounds amazing. I also think 30 days is a long time for a cruise, but most people I know who have been on cruises talk about how much there is to do...movies, mini-golf, swimming...it must be a unique experience. 

I think around 10 days would be a nice cruise, and ideally with lots of stops - that you wouldn't get in the Pacific. Even so - seeing the Pacific Islands is a great thing to do. I've only been to New Caledonia, which I found quite a mixed experience, but would love to go to Vanuatu, Tonga etc.


----------



## Gracie

cereal_killer said:


> Bora Bora August 17!! Can't wait



I have always dreamed of going to Bora Bora. Please take pics, CK. Let me see it through your eyes?


----------



## Unkotare

cereal_killer said:


> Bora Bora August 17!! Can't wait




Just be sure to pack your B1 so you don't get Beriberi in Bora Bora.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Going to Canyonlands and Arches National Parks to do some desert backpacking












Heading to New Orleans this fall for the Crescent City Blues And BBQ Festival.


----------



## Esmeralda

I will be spending 8 weeks in Portugal, living 30 minutes north of Lisbon along the coast and also doing some traveling around the country.  I have already posted this on another thread. This trip has been planned since last fall.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda said:


> I will be spending 8 weeks in Portugal, living 30 minutes north of Lisbon along the coast and also doing some traveling around the country.  I have already posted this on another thread. This trip has been planned since last fall.



Eight weeks is a great length of time for any country. In that time you can really explore off the beaten track.


----------



## yazi

In this summer my plan to go to the Switzerland because my family member's insist me for the Switzerland one of my friend recently had complete the tour of Switzerland he told to me about the attraction of places Zurich Has everything. Great shopping, tons of different activities, museums...


----------

